# AE111 blacktop ITB's



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

I just purchased a set of blacktops for use on my 16V. I know a few people have retrofitted the Toyota ITB's to the 16V here...anyone know how they turned out? I searched but wasn't able to find much info. They came with the stock Toyota air box, manifold, and injectors. 
P.S. what size are the stock injectors?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (bowagon)*

does not matter what size thy came with,they are side fed injectors,you need a custom manifold to run them.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yeah, I know I'll have to fab up a custom intake - I already have the basic idea how I'm going to do it but was hoping for a little direction before I started if someone had some practical experience with these specific throttles.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (bowagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bowagon* »_Yeah, I know I'll have to fab up a custom intake - I already have the basic idea how I'm going to do it but was hoping for a little direction before I started if someone had some practical experience with these specific throttles.

Nothing special about them








I started the whole 4A-GE ITB adaption to VAG cars back in 2004.Since then I have had a couple ITB manifolds built by James Burlew (Zornig on here).Basically you take the stock manifold,chop off the ITB flanges and use a 16V lower to make a manifold:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (Wizard-of-OD)*

Few more of Jim's work. I believe these were Issam's as well (20V mani).
Working on getting a mine put together as well. Probably one of the nicest setups next to TWM's.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (Fast929)*

Thanks for the pics, this helps. Anyone want have a spare they want to part with?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (bowagon)*

I have a spare and some others also.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (zornig)*

PM sent


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_I have a spare and some others also.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (Wizard-of-OD)*

















_Modified by zornig at 8:38 PM 8-26-2008_


_Modified by zornig at 8:39 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: AE111 blacktop ITB's (zornig)*








I like what I see!


----------

